# CPU-Tweaker



## stasio (Mar 7, 2010)

*CPU-Tweaker v:1.4 Final*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.zip

-Increase Reading Cas# on Intel Core i3 CPU.
-Interface was changed (the system information panel is more complete now).
-Add the change of core multiplier for Intel Core i3/i5 Clarckdale CPU.
-Improve the change of core multiplier for Intel Core i5/i7 Lynnfield CPU.
-Add support for Intel Core i3/i5 Clarckdale CPU.
-Fix the bug when aero is disabled if CPU-Tweaker is open on AMD CPU under Windows 7.
-Add some chipsets detection ID.


----------



## stasio (Apr 7, 2010)

*CPU-Tweaker v:1.5 beta2*

-Add a window monitoring (Graphes CPU Load, CPU Temp, CPU & RAM frequency, Used RAM size).
-Add 2 systray Icons (CPU Load and Highest Temp).


----------



## stasio (Apr 10, 2010)

Updated 09.April

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker15b2.zip

-Some problems was corrected.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2010)

are you the creator? just curious.

for some reason cpu-tweaker works good on my machine but after a few reboots i cant hit apply anymore. it gets grayed out.


----------



## stasio (Apr 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> are you the creator? just curious.
> 
> for some reason cpu-tweaker works good on my machine but after a few reboots i cant hit apply anymore. it gets grayed out.



Try this:
*CPU-Tweaker v:1.5 beta3*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker15b3.zip

-Replace the Average Temp graph by Highest Temp.
-Add a panel with time elapsed.


----------



## stasio (Apr 16, 2010)

*CPU-Tweaker 1.5 beta4*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker15b4.zip

-Improve reading frequency on all CPUs.


----------



## stasio (May 3, 2010)

*CPU-Tweaker 1.5 Final*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.zip

-Add a window monitoring.
-Add 2 systray Icons (CPU Load and Highest Temp).
-Replace the Average Temp graph by Highest Temp graph.
-Add a panel with time elapsed.
-Improve Reading Frequency on all CPUs.
-Fix Cas Latency reading with DDR3 on K10 CPUs.


----------



## stasio (Jul 16, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 4*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Only for reading timings on *Sandy and Ivy Bridge* for now


----------



## chevy350 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was wondering when they would make it support Sandy and Ivy cpu's. Thanks for posting this


----------



## stasio (Jul 16, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 6*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Fix Socket and Memory Size.
-Replace some timings by Round Trip Latency.


----------



## stasio (Jul 17, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 7*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Fix CPU Multi


----------



## Frogger (Jul 18, 2012)

been waiting for felix to update this app thanks stasio


----------



## stasio (Jul 18, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 8*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Fix a Memory Size report problem.
-Fix I/O Latency timing report.


----------



## stasio (Jul 20, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 10*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Possible to change timings now.
-Add a mchbar.txt button.


----------



## stasio (Jul 21, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 11*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Add Memory Frequency and Ratio.


----------



## stasio (Jul 22, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 12*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Add detailled memory ratio.
-Add Core VID.
-Replace Hight Refresh and Panic Refresh by tRRSR and tWWSR.
-Fix Close Warning Pop-Up.


----------



## stasio (Aug 1, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 15*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Replace Core VID by VCore.
-Add VDimm on some chip.
-Best XMP Profile is show now instead Jedec Profile in main window.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 1, 2012)

Not reading VCore or VDimm.


----------



## stasio (Aug 2, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> Not reading VCore or VDimm.


Please,upload pic.

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 16*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Fix XMP profile reading


----------



## Drone (Aug 2, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> Not reading VCore or VDimm.



a) Same here
b) This program takes ages to open. Is that normal?

Here's the screen:


----------



## stasio (Aug 2, 2012)

Drone said:


> a) Same here
> b) This program takes ages to open. Is that normal?


Read post #8.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 2, 2012)

stasio said:


> Please,upload pic.
> 
> *CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 16*
> 
> ...








And, all the timings are correct.

Also, the total amount of the installed memory is incorrect.


----------



## stasio (Aug 2, 2012)

LGA 1366 is not supported (post #8).

Btw,

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 17*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Fix memory size reading


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 3, 2012)

stasio said:


> LGA 1366 is not supported (post #8).
> 
> Btw,
> 
> ...



In way way is it not supported?

It appears to provide correct information for all areas except the recently added voltages.

If that is the only 'improvement', then I will stay with BETA 7.


----------



## stasio (Aug 8, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 19*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Fix XMP Profile reading when a XMP2 profile exist


----------



## stasio (Aug 12, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0 Beta 20*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.rar

-Fix Vdimm with some boards


----------



## stasio (Aug 25, 2012)

*CPU-Tweaker 2.0*

http://www.tweakers.fr/download/CPU-Tweaker.zip

-Add support for Intel Sandy Bridge & Ivy Bridge CPUs.
-Add VCore and VDimm for all CPUs.
-Increase Reading XMP informations.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 25, 2012)

For* all* CPUs, or all Sandy/Ivy Bridge CPUs?

I continue to see zeros in those two fields for my i7 950...


----------

